

Anonymous attacks over 650 Israeli sites - tarekayna
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/17/anonymous-takes-down-countless-israeli-sites-wipes-databases-leaks-emails-addresses-and-passwords/?awesm=tnw.to_b0RnS&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_campaign=social%20media

======
helgy
Has been already discussed, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4796509>.

